
I bought some stock options and they appreciated 3263.64% - jorgevei
https://medium.com/me/stats/post/87227c6b5562
======
reacharavindh
On IOS Safari. Medium forces a login to see content.

It was only a matter of time. All those authors who used Medium as their
Medium to share knowledge (face palm)

------
gus_massa
Probably a penny stock that went from $0.01 to $0.32 and will plumb in a few
hours ... Is this related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18182155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18182155)
?

